# Lake Milton this past Sunday



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

For all my club members and for Central Basin Bass Club and/or whatever other club that was there. This is what our clubs approved tournament permit looks like:


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm not exactly sure what their process is, but I've been told they'll give 1 permit per ramp per day. We had one (330 Bass Club). It definitely fished small. What was your winning weight?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

When scheduling in years past I was told one permit per ramp per day. I also always check other ramps to see who has what going on that day so there arent 80 bass boats/walleye boats on that smaller lake same day. I didn't pull the permits for my schedule this year as I was a late addition as director but I have a permit for Pointview this Saturday. I hope no other clubs have anything going on as I expect 30 or so boats if not more. Had 45 for this tourney last year.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

mpd5094 said:


> I'm not exactly sure what their process is, but I've been told they'll give 1 permit per ramp per day. We had one (330 Bass Club). It definitely fished small. What was your winning weight?


It was 4+ pounds. We had a permit for that ramp. The other two clubs did not. The only way to avoid it is to apply for permits for large or small groups.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh man, that sounds like a fun launch!


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

lunker4141 said:


> When scheduling in years past I was told one permit per ramp per day. I also always check other ramps to see who has what going on that day so there arent 80 bass boats/walleye boats on that smaller lake same day. I didn't pull the permits for my schedule this year as I was a late addition as director but I have a permit for Pointview this Saturday. I hope no other clubs have anything going on as I expect 30 or so boats if not more. Had 45 for this tourney last year.


Good luck to you. As witnessed, pulling a permit does not guarantee someone else won't move in on you. I will say Portage Lakes Bass Club won't do it ever.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

johnboy111711 said:


> Oh man, that sounds like a fun launch!


Get in line to fish too. 3 clubs at one ramp and at least one other club at another ramp-YIKES! Not to mention guys waking you to pull 100 feet in front of ya to soak a worm!


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

Ya the the brite yellow Pittsburgh Steelers boat what a bafoon !!!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Unfortunately it happens everywhere. I've seen it several times at Tappan.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

mpd5094 said:


> Unfortunately it happens everywhere. I've seen it several times at Tappan.


Agreed, but most of it could be avoided.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Try being my dad and I pulling up not in any club!! After working all week that was great. After 2 hours I had enough. 

Does odnr have a site on their website that list tournies? I guess won’t matter if some don’t apply for them. This **** needs changed. Our lakes too small for more than one club


----------



## Mikeat11 (Jul 27, 2017)

You can check do bass website they list a lot of the events that are in the area.


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

Mikeat11 said:


> You can check do bass website they list a lot of the events that are in the area.


I did. And didn’t notice any Milton. Unless I missed. One tourney fine. But JFC that was stupid on Sunday


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

May 18 there will 30 boats in the Federation regional bass event on Milton, for information pourposes


----------



## kingfisher42 (May 7, 2009)

hopin to cash said:


> May 18 there will 30 boats in the Federation regional bass event on Milton, for information pourposes


you might catch some walleye for dinner. caught 4 on cranks fishing for smb on tuesday. 2 walleye were keepers


----------

